
Fender’s acoustic-electric hybrid is a technological wonder - utopcell
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/22/fender-Acoustasonic-Telecaster-hands-on/
======
gtani
Interesting, wonder if there's any DSP commonality with the Tonedexter:
[https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/threads/143036-Tonedexter](https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/threads/143036-Tonedexter)

